# Best way to get on a police force ?? chances on getting a job ??



## Buell

I Turn 21 in september. My goal has always been to be a police officer and now im almost of age to do it. I took the civil service exam last year and am on the waiting list as of now. I just got laid off yesterday from my job and was hopping to better myself to set up for a job after i turn 21. I just took my gun safety coarses to obtain my LTC. 

Is going to college for a degree in criminal justice like the one offered at NE tech a good point to start at ? Iv hurd that alot of officers never go to college so im not sure if it even mattters or not. IS there any police jobs in massachusetts these days ? I was searching for opening just to see what the job market was like and was amazed that it doesnt seem like theres any job oppertunities avaiable. 

Any advice on how to become a police officer would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## HousingCop

Buell said:


> Any advice on how to become a police officer would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


*Try repeating your sixth grade English class. Every teacher you've had from that point on should be fired. You grew up in the computer age, yet you haven't mastered the spellcheck button. Try using the search function on Masscops as well. That is HC's advice to the noob. *


----------



## 47turksinajar

Go to your local town office and become a constable (I thought everybody knew that!)


----------



## TRPDiesel

Buell said:


> I Turn 21 in september. My goal has always been to be a police officer and now im almost of age to do it. I took the civil service exam last year and am on the waiting list as of now. I just got laid off yesterday from my job and was hopping to better myself to set up for a job after i turn 21. I just took my gun safety coarses to obtain my LTC.
> 
> Is going to college for a degree in criminal justice like the one offered at NE tech a good point to start at ? Iv hurd that alot of officers never go to college so im not sure if it even mattters or not. IS there any police jobs in massachusetts these days ? I was searching for opening just to see what the job market was like and was amazed that it doesnt seem like theres any job oppertunities avaiable.
> 
> Any advice on how to become a police officer would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


I'd go to a real accredited college (Doesn't have to be CJ since you won't get Quinn Bill benefits) or join the Military to start. Other option is to move because of the limited job opportunites available here in Mass. 
Good Luck


----------



## niteowl1970

I'm calling shenanigans on this OP/post. C'mon guys fess up.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Buell said:


> I Turn 21 in september. My goal has always been to be a police officer and now im almost of age to do it. I took the civil service exam last year and am on the waiting list as of now. I just got laid off yesterday from my job and was hopping to better myself to set up for a job after i turn 21. I just took my gun safety coarses to obtain my LTC.
> 
> Is going to college for a degree in criminal justice like the one offered at NE tech a good point to start at ? Iv hurd that alot of officers never go to college so im not sure if it even mattters or not. IS there any police jobs in massachusetts these days ? I was searching for opening just to see what the job market was like and was amazed that it doesnt seem like theres any job oppertunities avaiable.
> 
> Any advice on how to become a police officer would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


A. there was no civil service test last year
B. If your 20 now you'd have been ineligible.

I'm with Night calling complete bullshit on this

---------- Post added at 03:13 ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 ----------

lol guess were on the same page LM


----------



## 51st MPOC#110

Buell said:


> I Turn 21 in september. My goal has always been to be a police officer and now im almost of age to do it. I took the civil service exam last year and am on the waiting list as of now. I just got laid off yesterday from my job and was hopping to better myself to set up for a job after i turn 21. I just took my gun safety coarses to obtain my LTC.
> 
> Is going to college for a degree in criminal justice like the one offered at NE tech a good point to start at ? Iv hurd that alot of officers never go to college so im not sure if it even mattters or not. IS there any police jobs in massachusetts these days ? I was searching for opening just to see what the job market was like and was amazed that it doesnt seem like theres any job oppertunities avaiable.
> 
> Any advice on how to become a police officer would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


BS!!


----------



## niteowl1970

Buell said:


> Is going to college for a degree in criminal justice like the one offered at NE tech a good point to start at ?


Not an uncredited school like NE Tech. You'd be going against military veterans and people with CJ degrees from state schools and accredited private schools. Unfortunatly you'd most likely be wearing this shirt.


----------



## screamineagle

Yeah! What they said!


----------



## jettsixx

It wont be long I hear duval was going to put 1000 cops on the street. I'm sure he meant in his second term.


----------



## Buell

I apologize for the confusion. I meant the corrections officer exam. For some reason I was told that becoming a corrections officer could be a stepping stone into getting on a police position. After re searching alot last night have found that i was mislead and it doesnt seem to mean anything if ur a corrections officer when applying to be a police officer. I wont even waste my time replying to the other ignorant comments, but I do appreciate the little helpI did get


----------



## HuskyH-2

Buell said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I meant the corrections officer exam. For some reason I was told that becoming a corrections officer could be a stepping stone into getting on a police position. After re searching alot last night have found that i was mislead and it doesnt seem to mean anything if ur a corrections officer when applying to be a police officer. I wont even waste my time replying to the other ignorant comments, but I do appreciate the little helpI did get


Apology accepted :smoke:. Every newbie gets theirs, don't take it personal.


----------



## Buell

I hope thats all it is. I turned to this site because getting real answers has become impossible. I spent hours on mass.gov and got very few answers. Its more of an enless maze with alot of dead ends.at the warehouse job i just got laid off from everybody also thought they knew the answers which they were the furthest off. Just need a push in the right direction so i can make a game an on what to do.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Buell, grab any job you might be offered. It'll give you some experience and there's no such thing as BAD experience-well, actually that's not entirely true, but I think you konw what I'm saying.

NE Tech might be a great school for a number of reasons, but really, go to a regular college. It might cost a little more, maybe not, but at least it's a better start.

Take every test, put applications everywhere. Nothing to lose, everything to gain. DO NOT sit back and say, "It's THIS job, or no job!" because you'll probably end up with NO JOB and there are plenty of good ones out there, just not a lot of openings.

You're just 20 now, and you've got plenty of time ahead of you, but don't rely on that either. That time can FLY by.

And do expect to get your balls busted here, it's a form of legal hazing.


----------



## Irishpride

Ok I'll give some legitimate advise:
Earn a BS from a good school (stay away from NE Tech, if you ever want to earn a graduate degree you'll be screwed)

Apply for every law enforcement related job posting you see, you will get testing experience and if you get hired by a job that is not your dream job you will at least get training and beef up you resume. Corrections is a good start a lot of guys from my job came from DOC ot the county system.

Consider relocation. This area is awful for law enforcement hiring and there's no end in sight. Seriously consider Florida, Texas, and anywhere else thats hiring.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Buell said:


> *I spent hours on mass.gov and got very few answers.* .


There lies the problem.... Did you really think you were going to get any answers from mass.gov... lets be real!


----------



## Buell

What is a recommended school to earn an assoicates degree from ? I live near BCC and ccri ? I know it has to be Quin bill approved. The hardest think for me to go to college is that I have to be done in less than two years. I just got laid off so I must complete college within the next two years. Is there any law enforcemnt jobs that I would qualify for being only 20 ? I'v been searching but aside from $9 an hour security jobs I cant find anything. I filled out an aplication for the Bristol County Sheriffs office but have not got any word back.

I understand that its hard to get a job in the law enforcemnt field. I just dont want to blow alot of money on school if its not going to get me anywhere. I did a quick search on google for what states were hiring and came up with the LAPD and NYPD. Both seem to have alot more oppertunities but again im not of age yet so the thought of relocating wouldnt be an option till I was of age. If I couldnt get a job in Mass I would probably fly out to any state that has openings and take their test. The more places and states I have a resume in would only be one more oppertunity. But for now Id like to try for Mass.


----------



## Crvtte65

Buell said:


> What is a recommended school to earn an assoicates degree from ? I live near BCC and ccri ? I know it has to be Quin bill approved.


Quinn is no more Buell, so get that out of your head.


----------



## 9319

On the topic of schools....any insight on the CJ program at Bay State College (Com Av, Boston)?


----------



## irish529

Have you rented the Departed yet? Despite what you may have "hurd", you won't get too far in any interview process without knowing the movie. Then I recommend talking to guy, who knows another guy that knows someone whose cousin is a cop.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Disregard...
http://www.city.waterloo.on.ca/Portals/57ad7180-c5e7-49f5-b282-c6475cdb7ee7/HR/1103MLEOPark.doc


----------



## Irishpride

Buell said:


> What is a recommended school to earn an assoicates degree from ? I live near BCC and ccri ? I know it has to be Quin bill approved. The hardest think for me to go to college is that I have to be done in less than two years. I just got laid off so I must complete college within the next two years. Is there any law enforcemnt jobs that I would qualify for being only 20 ? I'v been searching but aside from $9 an hour security jobs I cant find anything. I filled out an aplication for the Bristol County Sheriffs office but have not got any word back.
> 
> I understand that its hard to get a job in the law enforcemnt field. I just dont want to blow alot of money on school if its not going to get me anywhere.


BCC is a great school I got my AS from there then transferred to a 4 year school. There are many instructors there who are currently working in policing (the Chief of Swansea PD to name one) and that can help you down the road if you end up before a hiring board and one of the brass already knows you (as long as you weren't a knucklehead in class). You can forget about the Quinn Bill new hires won't be getting it anymore. As far as worrying that an education won't get you anywhere thats not really a legit concern because having a degree often makes the difference over who gets the job. Honestly, non-vets with a only a high school diploma aren't that marketable in a competitive career field. Go go school, get some experience, and be patient it can take a long time to get hired, good luck.

Also +1 on the military suggestion, great experience, $ for school, vets status, time you can buy back towards your retirement, and by the time you get out hopefully the economy will have rebounded.


----------



## mpguy

Here's what you do. Go to college for a 4 year degree. Any college will do just as long as it cost alot of $$$$. Make sure that you obtain a real nice looking degree, fold it, and wipe your ass with it. I don't know who's been blowing smoke up your ass but YOU NEED VETERANS PREFERENCE!!! READ SOME OF THE OLD FORUMS (this has come up before) and if your really serious about becoming a cop then doing a little homework (i.e. reading CS regs) would not be to much of a hastle and none of this news would come as a shock. Otherwise move out of state pal, then your degree would come in handy!


----------



## Buell

Unfortunatly going to a 4 year school is not an option at this point in my life. Thats why the the NE tech program being only 18 for associates degree was the top of my list but from what you guys have said not a good school. You guys have all this info because your already officers. Being from a square one stand point with little to no info its hard to find it all. I have spent alot of time searching and searching with no luck. Thought this website would be a good place to get info. Unfortunatly half the replies I get are sarcastic from people who know it all and would rather bash me for knowing nothing then just answer the question.

---------- Post added at 13:57 ---------- Previous post was at 13:52 ----------

Thank you all who have helped. The section I posted in was titlee "Getting on the job" and thats exactly what im trying to do. It seems that theres no definitive answer as to how to become an officer. I was hoping there was an exact step process that everyone has gone through.


----------



## csauce777

Buell said:


> I did a quick search on google for what states were hiring and came up with the LAPD and NYPD. Both seem to have alot more oppertunities...


NYPD requires an associates degree or 60 credits to apply.


----------



## mpguy

THERE IS! JOIN THE MILITARY!!! Again. Without veteran preference your shit out of luck! The days of getting onto a PD without vet pref are over. Join any branch, become a vet, and then you'll rank high on the list to become an officer. I realize your young but you need to grow some thick skin if you wish to pursue a career in this field.


----------



## 9319

csauce777 said:


> NYPD requires an associates degree or 60 credits to apply.


Or 2 years active duty...

Dude, go active military.

Active Army, combat arms job (2 years plus training about 30 months total service). While on AD, you can do EArmyU which gives your $4,500+ a year to take classes with over 100 schools to pick from online. You will get a MUCH better degree then any tec school, get some good $, get your GI Bill to come home and turn your AS into a BACH, get your VA home loan, and your VETS! Its too easy if you want it bad enough.


----------



## mpguy

Like he said /I\, you may be 18, but it just may be time to grow up


----------



## ExtraMedium

Buell said:


> Unfortunatly going to a 4 year school is not an option at this point in my life. Thats why the the NE tech program being only 18 for associates degree was the top of my list but from what you guys have said not a good school. You guys have all this info because your already officers. Being from a square one stand point with little to no info its hard to find it all. I have spent alot of time searching and searching with no luck. Thought this website would be a good place to get info. Unfortunatly half the replies I get are sarcastic from people who know it all and would rather bash me for knowing nothing then just answer the question.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:57 ---------- Previous post was at 13:52 ----------
> 
> Thank you all who have helped. The section I posted in was titlee "Getting on the job" and thats exactly what im trying to do. It seems that theres no definitive answer as to how to become an officer. I was hoping there was an exact step process that everyone has gone through.


1) There are a lot of people on this website like you, that want to be cops. So, don't take all this stuff as gospel.
2) I'm not trying to be "sarcastic" or rude, but spell check... For Christ's sake, spell check and don't be afraid to use some punctuation.
3) Check non-cs departments in Ma. for testing dates. There is a list of non-cs departments in this site... use the search feature.
4) You're not going to get some "top secret" way to circumnavigate the civil service/state police hiring process in Mass. If there was a way to secret squirrel through the Mass. hiring process, no cop would tell some guy they don't know about it. 
5) The military has many benefits (VA loans, GI Bill, Vet preference, experience, maturity, sweet hair cuts, etc.)
6) Why is a four year college out of reach?
7) Good luck.


----------



## tsunami

HousingCop said:


> *Try repeating your sixth grade English class. Every teacher you've had from that point on should be fired. You grew up in the computer age, yet you haven't mastered the spellcheck button. Try using the search function on Masscops as well. That is HC's advice to the noob. *


OOOH that hurts!


----------



## Guest

If you want a realistic chance of getting on the job anytime soon, there is one choice with 5 options.

Take your pick;


----------



## 78thrifleman

Buell said:


> What is a recommended school to earn an assoicates degree from ? I live near BCC and ccri ? I know it has to be Quin bill approved. The hardest think for me to go to college is that I have to be done in less than two years. I just got laid off so I must complete college within the next two years. Is there any law enforcemnt jobs that I would qualify for being only 20 ? I'v been searching but aside from $9 an hour security jobs I cant find anything. I filled out an aplication for the Bristol County Sheriffs office but have not got any word back.
> 
> I understand that its hard to get a job in the law enforcemnt field. I just dont want to blow alot of money on school if its not going to get me anywhere. I did a quick search on google for what states were hiring and came up with the LAPD and NYPD. Both seem to have alot more oppertunities but again im not of age yet so the thought of relocating wouldnt be an option till I was of age. If I couldnt get a job in Mass I would probably fly out to any state that has openings and take their test. The more places and states I have a resume in would only be one more oppertunity. But for now Id like to try for Mass.


Your spelling and grammar are infuriating.


----------



## Johnny Law

If you do join the Coast Guard, stay away from a guy named Tony. Especially if he asks you if you want to hit the pet stores while on shore leave.


----------



## Guest

Buell said:


> What is a recommended school to earn an assoicates degree from ? I live near BCC and ccri ? I know it has to be Quin bill approved.


Either one is a fine choice, but as mentioned, the Quinn Bill is gone, so don't concern yourself with that.

If you're self-motivated, you can earn an Associate's degree from an accredited school without ever leaving your house (completely online). Here is but one choice from a state college in New Hampshire;

Online Programs

There are *tons *of other online options available, also.


----------



## mpguy

lol if your going for a CS department then don't waste your time with college! Sack up n go military


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Delta784 said:


> If you want a realistic chance of getting on the job anytime soon, there is one choice with 5 options.
> 
> Take your pick;


In MA...What is the percentage of Police Officers who have military service under their belt ?

It's not overly common for Police Officers here in Canada to have military service, especially the younger generation...I'd say about %10-15 of Ontario Police Officers have served in either the Canadian or British Military.

It was said that at one time (1950s)you couldn't get to the rank of Sgt. of above in London's Police Service if you didn't serve honourably in the British Military..


----------



## HousingCop

EnforceOfficer said:


> In MA...What is the percentage of Police Officers who have military service under their belt ?
> 
> It's not overly common for Police Officers here in Canada to have military service, especially the younger generation...I'd say about %10-15 of Ontario Police Officers have served in either the Canadian or British Military.
> 
> It was said that at one time (1950s)you couldn't get to the rank of Sgt. of above in London's Police Service if you didn't serve honourably in the British Military..


*This one time..... at band camp......*


----------



## Guest

EnforceOfficer said:


> In MA...What is the percentage of Police Officers who have military service under their belt ?


Since the Gulf War (1990-91), the percentage has gone up and up, to the point now it's very difficult to get hired (at least for a civil service PD) without veteran's status.

EDIT: Did EnforceOfficer get banned? He was sometimes annoying, but I never saw anything that was even close to ban-worthy......


----------



## Killjoy

Best way to get on the police force, you ask? Why, by going onto the internet and asking inane questions!


----------



## mpguy

EDIT: Did EnforceOfficer get banned? He was sometimes annoying, but I never saw anything that was even close to ban-worthy......[/QUOTE]

Yep, He's out...


----------



## Kilvinsky

1) I don't see why EO would ever be banned. Some of his posts were frivolous, but he seemed like a decent sincere enough person. Whatever.

2) Read and Head the advice given here. I was never in the military. I grew up in the 70s and even though up until that time I had PLANNED to go into the military, things changed (long story) and I've regretted it ever since.

3) NEVER EVER EVER figure that a degree is a shoe in. It's not. It's a nice addition to your resume, nothing more, but a good addition.

4) Take EVERY test. Apply for EVERY job. You can always say "NO" but never forget, so can they.

5) NEVER, EVER, think you know it all, or even most of it. No matter how much you know, there's about 20 who know more. Listen to them. You don't have to take thier advice, but it doesn't hurt to have heard it.

6) Use spell check, but don't sweat it if you don't have it on a message board, only sweat it if you don't have it on a REPORT site. You can misspell all you want (I have a lovely vocabulary, but I can't spell the words I know for SHIT!) but never, EVER on official documents.

7) Do NOT get discouraged by naysayers. There are plenty on here (many do it in jest) but if you let them get to you, you may not be cut out for the job. It's a job that requires you to put up with LOTS of shit, and not just on a website. Suck it up.

8) Learn to hold your liquor or don't drink. You're better off with the latter.

9) Don't shit on people just because you may not agree with them; may find them offensive; may think they are wasting your time; may not like them...They COULD BE YOUR BOSS someday. Grit your teeth, hold back the desperate need to say "WOULD YOU SHUT THE FU&# UP!" and smile. You might also find that they are a decent sort who isn't out to make you miserable, they just wanna be friends and are really OK people.

OR they could fire your ass in a heart beat.

10) Apply to every job that comes up. *YOU* can always say no. Take what you can and work with it. If you like the job, stay. If you HATE the job, add it to your resume and look for the first opportunity to leave. If you CAN'T leave, make the most of a bad situation.


----------



## 9319

"Don't shit on people"

+1 Kiv,

I worked a site before I joined the service with another guy. Just being the friendly, kind and training absorber I am, I took a lot of notes and was wise enough to listen to those who were wise. He helped me with a few things; I helped him with a few things. Being my supervisor, he some times had to chew my ass and put me back in my place (hey, I was 18, haha.) I sucked up all the shity shifts, crappy details and mundane tasks he gave me. I always said "yes sir" and did it. 

The man is now (3 years later) a Police Chief.

I am still friends with him :teeth_smile:.

You just never know. I am glad I now have a Police Chief as a ref who knows my abilities first hand.


----------



## Guest

That's some solid advice from Kilvinsky, especially numbers 4,5,7, and 10.

#4 & 10: You can't afford to pass up ANY opportunity for a police job in this economy....if you're offered a DMH Police job working in a state hospital with actively psychotic people? Not everyone's dream job, but TAKE IT!! Many moons ago, I was on an auxiliary PD with a young man whose sole goal in life was to get on that police department as a "regular"...nothing else registered. After one of the meetings, I asked him if he was going to take the upcoming RMV Police test, and he said "Screw that, I want to be a real cop". Now, he ended up getting on a great campus PD and eventually a municipal PD (not the one he dreamed of) so it worked out, but he was very fortunate (you know who I'm talking about Kilv).

(of course, 4 & 10 are kinda the same thing, but Kilv works midnights and is getting up in years, so we'll give him a pass :shades_smile: )

5: HUGELY important...I'm in my 23rd year, and there is still plenty for me to learn. God gave you 2 ears and 1 mouth because He wants you to listen twice as much as talk.

7: Just remember that some of the naysayers may well be your competition for that job, who are looking to "thin the herd".


----------



## mpguy

Wow, there are a few nice people on this site lol :teeth_smile:


----------



## Buell

Wow I'm glad to have found a few nice people with good advice on this site. Kilv you have so many good points im not even sure where to start. Im willing to work my way up through whichever kind of job I can get realted to being a police officer (i:e, security job, hospitol) really whichever I can get. Being not 21 yet, which kind of jobs do I currently quilify to apply for ?

3) Thats what I wanted to know. A degree would be nice but the years spent in college and the amount of money spent on it I just couldnt justify the gamble just to simply add to my resume.

6) Yes I know my typing skills when on forums is less than perfect. On important documents or applications I pay alot more attention to it as to not make errors. Alot of the time im replying from my I Phone so its a lot harder than a full keyboard infront of me.

8) I dont drink at all.


I guess two of my main questions so that I can begin looking in the right direction is what can I apply for as of now ? And I just remembered I got a speeding ticket a few weeks ago and am due in court. Its my only offensive on my driving record. If i lose the fight in court will that absolutly kill my chances to ever be a police officer ?


----------



## Guest

ONE speeding ticket? hahaha You'll be all set. Just be prepared to explain the errors of your ways. I can forgive the typing errors... but an iPHONE? Unforgiveable. If you get a shot at a campus PD, shoot me a PM. I'm an 'expert' LOL


----------



## Buell

Well that's a relief. Whats the matter, you dont like Iphones ?? I tried applying for BCC campus PD but they required 60 college credits. After they told me that I never handed in my application. I wouldnt mind doing somthing like that for the time being if I could find somthing along those lines.


----------



## Caribou

Delta784 said:


> After one of the meetings, I asked him if he was going to take the upcoming RMV Police test, .


I would have loved to join an agency like the former Registry Police...


----------



## HistoryHound

Buell said:


> 3) Thats what I wanted to know. A degree would be nice but the years spent in college and the amount of money spent on it I just couldnt justify the gamble just to simply add to my resume.


I'm not a police officer, but I was a Human Resources manager and the question of education applies to the hiring process in general. If you can at all swing it, sign up for a couple of classes at your local community college. Check with your local unemployment office (or whatever feel good name they have for it now), you may be able to get assistance with school through them. I know they used to do it, but I don't know if they still do. With that in mind if they offer you "free tuition" keep in mind the actual tuition at a community college is a pittance compared to the full cost of tuition and fees. The last time I checked, a couple years ago, I think it was about 10% per credit. I'm not sure how well you would fare with traditional financial aid as you are technically still a dependent of your parents as far as FAFSA is concerned. Unless you are/have been married, have a child or were emancipated/ward of the state. But you should apply for it. The worst thing they can do is tell you that you don't qualify. If I remember correctly the deadline for state aid is April 1st and the federal is April 15th. In any event, you should be able to cover costs of community college with Stafford Loans which you wouldn't have to repay until 6 months after gradution. You can apply for a financial hardship extension if you don't have a job within six months.

There are several reasons I would strongly encourage getting at least an Associates Degree.

1. No matter what happens in life, no one can ever take your education from you. Once you learn it, it's yours.

2. When looking at 2 almost eqaul candidates, the one with the education is more likely to be hired than the one without. Although in this economy, the education might not result in a higher pay it will most likely give you the boost over someone without it.

3. It will allow you to meet people in field and start building your network.

It won't be easy but if you can do it, it will be well worth the investment. Just as long as you take it seriously.


----------



## Irishpride

Ok so your dead set against college, gotcha. I didn't go back to school until I was 23 for similar reasons. How about going to EMT school? It's a lot shorter and cheaper. I worked as an EMT for a few years while I was waiting to get hired by a PD and having that experience was helpful when I got to a board interview when they asked about handling stressful situations. Plus a couple of campus jobs require an EMT certification so it could set you apart from other applicants. Another thing you may want to consider if you live in the Fall River area is the Fall River Auxiliary Police Unit. It's non-paid but if you can spare the time to commit it's not a bad thing. If you need the contact info shoot me a PM.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> Take your pick;





78thrifleman said:


> Your spelling and grammar are infuriating.


What they said.

FYI, my department's interview process has a reading comprehension and writing component. While this is an internet message board, something resembling proper spelling and grammar is looked upon favorably around here.


----------



## mpguy

HistoryHound said:


> I'm not a police officer, but I was a Human Resources manager and the question of education applies to the hiring process in general. If you can at all swing it, sign up for a couple of classes at your local community college. Check with your local unemployment office (or whatever feel good name they have for it now), you may be able to get assistance with school through them. I know they used to do it, but I don't know if they still do. With that in mind if they offer you "free tuition" keep in mind the actual tuition at a community college is a pittance compared to the full cost of tuition and fees. The last time I checked, a couple years ago, I think it was about 10% per credit. I'm not sure how well you would fare with traditional financial aid as you are technically still a dependent of your parents as far as FAFSA is concerned. Unless you are/have been married, have a child or were emancipated/ward of the state. But you should apply for it. The worst thing they can do is tell you that you don't qualify. If I remember correctly the deadline for state aid is April 1st and the federal is April 15th. In any event, you should be able to cover costs of community college with Stafford Loans which you wouldn't have to repay until 6 months after gradution. You can apply for a financial hardship extension if you don't have a job within six months.
> 
> There are several reasons I would strongly encourage getting at least an Associates Degree.
> 
> 1. No matter what happens in life, no one can ever take your education from you. Once you learn it, it's yours.
> 
> 2. When looking at 2 almost eqaul candidates, the one with the education is more likely to be hired than the one without. Although in this economy, the education might not result in a higher pay it will most likely give you the boost over someone without it.
> 
> 3. It will allow you to meet people in field and start building your network.
> 
> It won't be easy but if you can do it, it will be well worth the investment. Just as long as you take it seriously.


1) 2 Canidates, 1 is hire on the list do to Vet pref... the vet gets the job every time.
2)Lets say it's a non CS department or campus. Yes, some colleges require a degree but if 1 canidate has a Law enforcement backround that was earned in the Military.... who get the job??? Dude... Join the F'n military. This is the same old song, sang by another singer:banghead:


----------



## 263FPD

mpguy said:


> 1) 2 Canidates, 1 is hire on the list do to Vet pref... the vet gets the job every time.
> 2)Lets say it's a non CS department or campus. Yes, some colleges require a degree but if 1 canidate has a Law enforcement backround that was earned in the Military.... who get the job??? Dude... Join the F'n military. This is the same old song, sang by another singer:banghead:


Let me stop you right there.

While I am a firm believer that a Vet should get a shot at the Job, I will be the first one to tell you that not every Vet who has been hired is Cop Material. We have had our share of "Nightmares" who have served this country well. It's just that being a Cop is not for them.


----------



## Buell

It's not that im dead set against college im just on a time frame. I got laid off last week and under the unemployment guidlines I can go to college as long as I get approved. The maximum number of weeks after all extensions is 92 or so weeks of collecting. I unfortuntly have alot of bills since I dont live at home. With rent, utilities, and car payment im barely gonna get by with the unemployment checks. The school would have to be completed before I ran out of weeks I can collect.

Im currently looking into the military since it seems most have strong feelings about it with bettering my chances. After some research on some local EMT schools that seems like a good game plan. Most seem to be a few months and around $800. Thats somthing I can do and a good addition to my resume.


----------



## mpguy

263FPD said:


> Let me stop you right there.
> 
> While I am a firm believer that a Vet should get a shot at the Job, I will be the first one to tell you that not every Vet who has been hired is Cop Material. We have had our share of "Nightmares" who have served this country well. It's just that being a Cop is not for them.


 No argument there. Not all vets are top notch officers. I'm just saying that the vet will get the job first...


----------



## BigBobo

LawMan3 said:


> I call shenanigans as well. You clearly stated you turn 21 in September, but yet somehow you managed to take the CS test last year (which is funny because there was no CS exam in 2010)?? You would've been 18 years old for the exam in April 2009, and it would've been impossible for you to take the exam (see below - taken directly from the 2009 exam announcement), therefore making it impossible for you to be waiting on ANY list whatsoever. Nice try, but that was weak....


Clearly you should have received the detective position.


----------



## trueblue

mpguy said:


> No argument there. Not all vets are top notch officers. I'm just saying that the vet will get the job first...


mpguy...Vet may start out in the lead but after having done many background invests they don't always get the job. Here's what I've learned in my career about getting on the job. Some is personal experience...some are just things I believe you should do to protect yourself from getting bit in the ass when a department is looking at YOU as an possible appointment.

1-Educate yourself. A degree in CJ is worth something even without the Quinn Bill it shows a certain amount of seriousness.

2-Working a security job is helpful.

3-Joining an Aux. police dept. shows you're willing to learn your craft (often with little or no pay) and at the same time you are giving back to a community.

4-Learn from everyone you meet. Even the police officers I didn't like did things that I respected.

5-Often said on MC...Keep your mouth closed and your ears open.

6-Don't run around saying you're "gonna get on the next class" or "I'm going in the academy soon". You don't know who will gladly pick up a phone and call your BC investigator and say that you're talking like you're already on the job.

7-Never underestimate how many people I (the BC investigator know). I will make sure they're watching you and may speak to you.

8-Don't lie. It will cost you the job. I have found this out about several applicants and they were shitcanned.

9-Don't pay attention to anyone who says the application process is easy or you'll be "all set" in the academy" for whatever reason. I have seen people's dreams go up in flames because they thought they were "all set"

10-Don't go into police work for anyone except yourself. Not your wife, mother, father, or for anyone you may have promised that you would follow in their footsteps. Don't do it!

11-Finally, get the f*** off facebook and all the other BS social sites. If I as a BC investigator find one just one racist remark, possible drug useage comment, excessive alcohol use, or criminal violation I am NOT going to risk my career and reputation by "overlooking" it for you. I have a responsibilty to move the most qualified candidate thru the process. My opinion does mean something to my bosses.

Hope this helps I could have probably written 20 more


----------



## Buell

3) Im calling the fall River unit tomorow to get info. They have anrollment right now that closes on the 31st. Im goign to put my application in and hope for the best. Its volunteer but the expierience is worth it. Any way I can learn a bit more and take a step in the right direction is a plus.

11) I have a facebook but its nothing that I could ever get in trouble for. I dont drink, smoke, or do any type of drugs. I really only use it to keep in touch with relatives.

6) 7) Im not sure what you mean. Are you implying that your watching me now ?

Thank you for the advice.I appreciate all that I can get.


----------



## mpguy

trueblue said:


> mpguy...Vet may start out in the lead but after having done many background invests they don't always get the job. Here's what I've learned in my career about getting on the job. Some is personal experience...some are just things I believe you should do to protect yourself from getting bit in the ass when a department is looking at YOU as an possible appointment.
> 
> 1-Educate yourself. A degree in CJ is worth something even without the Quinn Bill it shows a certain amount of seriousness.
> 
> 2-Working a security job is helpful.
> 
> 3-Joining an Aux. police dept. shows you're willing to learn your craft (often with little or no pay) and at the same time you are giving back to a community.
> 
> 4-Learn from everyone you meet. Even the police officers I didn't like did things that I respected.
> 
> 5-Often said on MC...Keep your mouth closed and your ears open.
> 
> 6-Don't run around saying you're "gonna get on the next class" or "I'm going in the academy soon". You don't know who will gladly pick up a phone and call your BC investigator and say that you're talking like you're already on the job.
> 
> 7-Never underestimate how many people I (the BC investigator know). I will make sure they're watching you and may speak to you.
> 
> 8-Don't lie. It will cost you the job. I have found this out about several applicants and they were shitcanned.
> 
> 9-Don't pay attention to anyone who says the application process is easy or you'll be "all set" in the academy" for whatever reason. I have seen people's dreams go up in flames because they thought they were "all set"
> 
> 10-Don't go into police work for anyone except yourself. Not your wife, mother, father, or for anyone you may have promised that you would follow in their footsteps. Don't do it!
> 
> 11-Finally, get the f*** off facebook and all the other BS social sites. If I as a BC investigator find one just one racist remark, possible drug useage comment, excessive alcohol use, or criminal violation I am NOT going to risk my career and reputation by "overlooking" it for you. I have a responsibilty to move the most qualified candidate thru the process. My opinion does mean something to my bosses.
> 
> Hope this helps I could have probably written 20 more


 I meant of course that if the 2 applicants had clean records... MOST departments never make it past the vets on the CS list to even consider non vets. I agree that a degree is not worthless ONCE you get an interview.... without the interview, it did'nt get you that far did it?


----------



## niteowl1970

Buell said:


> 3)
> 
> Im not sure what you mean. Are you implying that your watching me now ?


You agreed to the Masscops terms of service didn't you ?


----------



## Buell

Yes


----------



## 263FPD

He is watching younthrough your web cam. Now close that pornsite and stop punching your clown.


----------



## trueblue

Buell said:


> 3) Im calling the fall River unit tomorow to get info. They have anrollment right now that closes on the 31st. Im goign to put my application in and hope for the best. Its volunteer but the expierience is worth it. Any way I can learn a bit more and take a step in the right direction is a plus.
> 
> 11) I have a facebook but its nothing that I could ever get in trouble for. I dont drink, smoke, or do any type of drugs. I really only use it to keep in touch with relatives.
> 
> 6) 7) Im not sure what you mean. Are you implying that your watching me now ?
> 
> Thank you for the advice.I appreciate all that I can get.


I don't know you. #6 and 7 simply mean you should keep in mind the old saying and annoying Disney ride I use to take my kids on, "It's a small world" because it's amazing how fast something you say or do can come back to me as I'm doing your BC check. I have been at cookouts and people have come up to me and said "Hey I have something to tell you about Joe" or "He's getting investigated? Have you seen who he hangs around with?"

I do hope this helps. Others have also offered good advice too. It's up to you. Disipline starts well before you are looked at by a PD. You must be better than the next guy/gal. OK...I gotta go to work.


----------



## HistoryHound

mpguy said:


> 1) 2 Canidates, 1 is hire on the list do to Vet pref... the vet gets the job every time.


My advice was not law enforcement specific. I have no experience with hiring for law enforcement and am not qualified to comment on veterans preference and how it works. I'll leave the advise on that to the people who know a lot more about it than I do. But, if military service is not an option for him; then, education is the best advice.



Buell said:


> It's not that im dead set against college im just on a time frame. I got laid off last week and under the unemployment guidlines I can go to college as long as I get approved. The maximum number of weeks after all extensions is 92 or so weeks of collecting. I unfortuntly have alot of bills since I dont live at home. With rent, utilities, and car payment im barely gonna get by with the unemployment checks. The school would have to be completed before I ran out of weeks I can collect.
> 
> Im currently looking into the military since it seems most have strong feelings about it with bettering my chances. After some research on some local EMT schools that seems like a good game plan. Most seem to be a few months and around $800. Thats somthing I can do and a good addition to my resume.


An associates degree is 60 credits, you could get most of the way there in 92 weeks. It would depend on how many classes you can swing in a semester. I took as many as 6 in a semester, but honestely if I could do it again I wouldn't take more than 5. Also, there may be a class or two that you can test out of for credit.

As far as EMT training, try this link:

Emergency Medical Technician

Good luck.


----------



## Kilvinsky

You CANNOT go wrong with EMT training. You may end up liking it. If nothing else, it's another job avenue for you.

I spent only about 3 years working PT for an ambulance company. I learned a lot and actually did enjoy it quite a bit. It didn't hurt when I applied for my first FT LE job either.

And you get to play with lights and sirenes! :wavespin:

For the record, I don't think I've used my siren more than 10 times in almost 30 years. I HATE all that noise. A quick "eah eah" with the airhorn does wonders. 

Overnights: It's where the men are men and often dozing!


----------



## Buell

I know this isnt the place to ask EMT question but maybe someone knows a little about it. Is there any jobs out there currently for EMT's or would I run into the same problem as becoming a police officer ?


----------



## csauce777

Buell said:


> I know this isnt the place to ask EMT question but maybe someone knows a little about it. Is there any jobs out there currently for EMT's or would I run into the same problem as becoming a police officer ?


There is pretty consistent hiring with many private ambulance companies. The pay is not great, the job is repetitive, and only rarely exciting. With that said, you'll develop great people skills, and the ability to make decisions. Getting hired at the municipal level in EMS almost exclusively requires paramedic certification.


----------



## Irishpride

American Medical Response is the largest private ambulance company around and they're always hiring for ft/PT help. They have stations just about everywhere and they are the primary EMS for Taunton, Brockton, and a few other cities so there is a good chance you will get some 911 experience there. The pay is not great but seems to be higher than most security officer jobs. I also liked that AMR is a union job which a lot smaller companies aren't.


----------



## csauce777

Irishpride said:


> American Medical Response is the largest private ambulance company around and they're always hiring for ft/PT help. They have stations just about everywhere and they are the primary EMS for Taunton, Brockton, and a few other cities so there is a good chance you will get some 911 experience there. The pay is not great but seems to be higher than most security officer jobs. I also liked that AMR is a union job which a lot smaller companies aren't.


True, they are still the leading private service around, however, they do not hire like they used to. They have been off and on hiring freezes for some time. Fallon and Eascare are expanding, and do some hiring.


----------



## Buell

Well I figured i'd give anyone who cares an update. Im currently looking into all divisions of the armed forces. Having a tough time making up my mind.


----------



## Sam1974

Buell said:


> Well I figured i'd give anyone who cares an update. Im currently looking into all divisions of the armed forces. Having a tough time making up my mind.


nix the attitude!

sometimes not being able to decide will kick your ass in the end. You might not be happy anywhere you end up and you may always think of what the grass is like on the other side..

good luck!


----------



## Buell

That's what making the decision so hard I think. Afraid that I'll make the wrong choice for me. Im gonna let it all sit in for the next few months and think things out though. Thank you eveyone for the advice.


----------



## Guest

Buell said:


> Well I figured i'd give anyone who cares an update. Im currently looking into all divisions of the armed forces. Having a tough time making up my mind.


Talk to every recruiter, take the ASVAB, and DON'T SIGN ANYTHING UNTIL YOU'RE READY TO ENLIST!!!!

Some things to consider in making your choice is length of minimum enlistment, guaranteed MOS (Military Occupational Specialty...your "job" in the military), and possibility of deployment to a combat zone.

Personally, I would recommend joining an Army National Guard Military Police Company....you'll get some law enforcement training (not much and not great, but some that looks good on the resume), and the chances of you getting deployed to a combat zone (and therefore getting veteran's preference) are about 100%. Plus, if you do get called for a PD, you're in the Guard, and therefore can take the job, as opposed to waiting for your active enlistment to end.


----------



## musclerussian

best way is to paint ur skin black or get surgery done to "become a broad"


----------



## 263FPD

You, my friend just made a fatal error. I doubt you are here beyond 5 posts.


----------



## Irishpride

263FPD said:


> You, my friend just made a fatal error. I doubt you are here beyond 5 posts.


I'll take the under on 5


----------



## Mozzarella

musclerussian said:


> best way is to paint ur skin black or get surgery done to "become a broad"


I've tried both methods and picked up a spanish last name for added measure and I still can't get on the job. No matter what I tried, I simply can't beat their bullshit meter, these guys are good.


----------



## Foxy85

musclerussian said:


> *best way is to paint ur skin black or get surgery done to "become a broad*"


----------



## mpguy

Delta784 said:


> Talk to every recruiter, take the ASVAB, and DON'T SIGN ANYTHING UNTIL YOU'RE READY TO ENLIST!!!!
> 
> Some things to consider in making your choice is length of minimum enlistment, guaranteed MOS (Military Occupational Specialty...your "job" in the military), and possibility of deployment to a combat zone.
> 
> Personally, I would recommend joining an Army National Guard Military Police Company....you'll get some law enforcement training (not much and not great, but some that looks good on the resume), and the chances of you getting deployed to a combat zone (and therefore getting veteran's preference) are about 100%. Plus, if you do get called for a PD, you're in the Guard, and therefore can take the job, as opposed to waiting for your active enlistment to end.


I agree Delta, but getting into the National Guard as an MP is not easy. When I got off active duty, it was my first choice but all the MP units in Mass are over staffed. I eventually had to go reserve but my new unit is pretty far away.... looks like i'll be reclassing for an easier commute. The reason I mention this is because it may be something to look into before enlisting. Just because you live near a base DOES NOT mean you will drill there. There may not be even be any reserve/guard units there. Just ask about what units are near you and don't make the same mistake I did.

-Good luck

---------- Post added at 01:55 ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 ----------



musclerussian said:


> best way is to paint ur skin black or get surgery done to "become a broad"


I realize that you are taking a swing at the CS affimitive action hiring process, but this is absolutely the wrong way to state your case. You sound like a bigoted, sexist asshole.


----------



## Guest

mpguy said:


> I agree Delta, but getting into the National Guard as an MP is not easy. When I got off active duty, it was my first choice but all the MP units in Mass are over staffed.


Things sure have changed....I got a $2,000 bonus for going ARNG Military Police because they needed people so badly. Granted, that was over 20 years ago.



mpguy said:


> I realize that you are taking a swing at the CS affimitive action hiring process, but this is absolutely the wrong way to state your case. You sound like a bigoted, sexist asshole.


+1


----------



## mpguy

Delta784 said:


> Things sure have changed....I got a $2,000 bonus for going ARNG Military Police because they needed people so badly. Granted, that was over 20 years ago.


When I joined 6 or so years ago, they tripled the size of the MP corp to help "win the hearts and minds of the Iraqi ppl" (they felt that MP's would utilize IPC skills with those trying to kill them, I disagree :wink_smile. My point is that the MP Corp is making an effort to reduce its numbers. I'm not sure about the guard/reserve, but I would imagine that its the same. They told me when I got out that there is a very good chance I will not be able to get back in due to overstaffing. Crazy how much things change in only a couple years. MPs went from being a "star MOS" to overstaffed.


----------



## TacEntry

mpguy said:


> I agree Delta, but getting into the National Guard as an MP is not easy. When I got off active duty, it was my first choice but all the MP units in Mass are over staffed. I eventually had to go reserve but my new unit is pretty far away.... looks like i'll be reclassing for an easier commute. The reason I mention this is because it may be something to look into before enlisting. Just because you live near a base DOES NOT mean you will drill there. There may not be even be any reserve/guard units there. Just ask about what units are near you and don't make the same mistake I did.
> 
> -Good luck


An alternative to the ARNG Military Police is the Army Reserve. There are USAR MP Units and positions in Mass and adjacent New England states.


----------



## mpguy

TacEntry said:


> An alternative to the ARNG Military Police is the Army Reserve. There are USAR MP Units and positions in Mass and adjacent New England states.


Yea, but they are wayyyy out there. I just spent the last week with my career counselor. Looks like i'm going to be a "medical office assistant". Beats the commute I would eventually endure.:banghead:


----------



## BC19

If you really wanted to become a cop is this state...i have a buddy who was out of work, took out a loan put himself through the police academy and within a year a local PD picked him up because they did have to pay to train him. With the military guys coming home. the economy, and hiring freezes that could be an option for you. Try a reserve academy too every bit helps...good luck


----------

